# What do you know about controlling focus/attention



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Please share any thoughts or resources related to managing your attention/focus.

Thanks. :yes


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, so I tested attention scattering technique:
- While talking to a dude, I was concentrating on my breathing and tried to concentrate on him as much as possible.

Usually, I concentrate on my facial expression and eyes in such situations.

I'd rate the feeling: 7/10
Really an improvement.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.successconsciousness.com/index_000005.htm
Great resource.

*Exercise 1*
Take a book and count the words in any one paragraph. Count them again to be sure that you have counted them correctly. Start with one paragraph and when it becomes easier, count the words in a whole page. Perform the counting mentally and only with your eyes, without pointing you finger at each word.
*Exercise 2*
Count backwards in your mind, from one hundred to one.
*Exercise 3*
Count in your mind from one hundred to one, skipping each three numbers, that is 100, 97, 94, etc.

Man, I really feel that this is a GREAT addition to CBT. Any thoughts?


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

*Exercise 11*
Try for at least five minutes, to stay without thoughts. This exercise is to be attempted only after all the previous ones have been performed successfully. The previous exercises, if practiced correctly, will endow you with the ability to impose silence on your thoughts. In time it will become easier and easier.

It's like black belt in concentration discipline.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

I kid you not, today attention management did more than CBT the whole year.

I was talking to roommate's GF and even ENJOYED it?????? Man, that's something.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done you. 

I had to do a talk several weeks ago in front of a small crowd. I memorized my speech/delivery for weeks before, back to front. 
On the day I managed to get through it all and they seemed to enjoy it, it was a characterization so dress up/different voice/bit of comedy etc. 
But the funny part is, my mind has no recollection of what I actually said or how I acted *while* performing. It's like I turned into some kind of rebot. 
It's weird. And when I got feedback about how I did this or said that, in myself I'm going 'whoa, is that what I was doing?' Talk about a mind ****.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know if this is worth mentioning at all... I tried it for a few months and I didn't really notice anything. There are people in the discussion forums mentioning that they can definitely feel some form of mental improvement, like be being more relaxed - and I can agree to that, but only for the short-term. I do feel a bit relaxed after finishing a session. Anyways, I think it's placebo overall.

Here is youtube video posted by Sciencentral:








> *Anecdotal *evidence *suggests *that the dual n-back task also enhances focus and attention and *may *help improve the symptoms of ADHD/ADD.


----------



## bigzorro (Jan 15, 2010)

I know from an exercise if practiced regularly can help you improve your mental state in a short period of time. It is easy to do so I would advice you to try it out.
You only have to pay attention on your breathing; especially be aware of the sensations which you will have in your nose. As you withdraw your attention from the daily thoughts and concentrate on your breath you will by time feel more relaxed and thus improve your mental health. Please try it out. It helped me much in difficult times.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I drink coffee. Otherwise I just don't have mental alertness. But in order to help from not thinking too much, or focusing on negative things I will turn to my breathing. I work on breathing techniques and stuff, and that helps me to relax. Especially after drinking too much coffee.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I focus fine when I'm in private. But when I'm in a large open public place with a lot of people around I feel overwhelmed and it becomes hard to focus on things and concentrate.


----------



## LooknUpnCali (Jan 18, 2010)

One thing I used was head to an isolated small park. Sat on the bench. About 5 min of a relaxation technique you know helps you out to relax and quiet the mind. Opened up my eyes and focused on one thing, like a tree. Looked at the leaves(color, shapes, how many, how they hang from the tree) and if you can handle tht for a short time of say 5 minutes, thts great. I did that for about a week, once I was able to handle tht I moved on, However dont beat yourself up for not being able to do it, Ive found cognitive exercises are damn hard, but with much practice, youll catch on.


----------

